# nuortenkirjakilpailu



## n8abx9

Haastattelussa kirjailja kertoo, kuinka hänestä tuli kirjailija. Itse olin luullut hänen sanovan "osallistuin nuorten kirjakilpailuun", siis että nuorena hän osallistui kilpailuun. Kuunteluharjoituksessa oikea vastaus on hänen osallistuvan "nuortenkirjakilpailuun".

osallistuin nuortenkirjakilpailuun
osallistuin nuorten kirjakilpailuun

Mietin onko se vain pieni vivahde puheen korostuksissa, että "nuortenkirjakilpailuun" (kilpailuun, jossa kirjoitetaan nuortenkirjoja) on oikea tulkinta, vai sanottaisiinko sitä suomeksi toisella tavalla, että "osallistuin nuorten kirjakilpailuun" (kilpailuun, johon osallistuu nuoria ihmisiä) ei ole käypä ilmaus?

(Edit: Kun linkkia ei saa laittaa, video haastattelusta on löydettävä Ylen areena sivustosta. Se on "suomi toisena kielenä" abitreenin kuullunymmärtämisen harjoitusten kolmannen tason ensimmäinen video.)


----------



## Armas

n8abx9 said:


> "nuortenkirjakilpailuun" (kilpailuun, jossa kirjoitetaan nuortenkirjoja)
> "osallistuin nuorten kirjakilpailuun" (kilpailuun, johon osallistuu nuoria ihmisiä)


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos. Olisitko kuulluessasi nopeaa puhetta aina varma, kumpi niistä se on? Suomi ei ole äidinkieleni, mutta mun mielestä tuossa haastattelussa ei välltämättä voi tietää.


----------



## Armas

Puheessa ainoa ero on, että nuorten kirjakilpailussa on pääpaino tavulla kir-, kun taas nuortenkirjakilpailussa sillä on vain sivupaino. Tällaisia pareja on suomessa melko paljon, ja eron kuulee, sanoisin, lähes aina. En löytänyt tuota videota areenasta.


----------



## n8abx9

Sivun otsikko on "Teiniangstia, nörttejä ja maailmanloppuja - Kuullunymmärtämisen harjoitustehtäviä suomi toisena kielenä ylioppilaskokeeseen". Painamalla "Salla Simukka kannustaa myös aikuisia lukemaan toisilleen" pääsee videoon ja sitten videossa se on noin 3'20''. Mutta nyt kuulen itse, että paino on tosi selkästi "NUortenkirjakilpailuun". Kiitos! Hienoa, opin jotain uutta!


----------



## n8abx9

Tänne ei saa laitta linkkejä, muuten olisi hienoa, jos joku tekisi tästä minimipariäänityksen.


----------

